# TEST: ¿Es Ud. un buen forero? (Are you a good forero?)



## Víctor Pérez

Últimamente, me ha parecido detectar ciertas dudas existenciales entre los foreros y, por si alguien quiere saber si es o no es un buen forero, les propongo el siguiente test. 
Y recuerden: solo suman puntos las respuestas afirmativas.

- ¿Se acuesta a veces pensando en el último post que ha enviado? (1 point)
- ¿Se levanta a veces por la mañana dándole vueltas al último post que envió la noche anterior? (4 points)
- ¿Cree que el ordenador le susurra “tsss, tsss” cuando pasa a su lado? (6 points)
- ¿Desconoce el nombre de la serie de moda en TV? (4 points)
- ¿Sigue contestando a una pregunta aunque el consultante haya dicho ¡basta, gracias, no más!? (3 points)
- ¿Su pareja le ha preguntado alguna vez si se está dejando crecer la barba o por qué ya no se depila? (5 points)
- ¿Le vienen a la mente algunos hilos de los foros WR cuando come (1 point), trabaja (3 points) o hace el amor (8 points)?
- ¿Se le ha olvidado el nombre del primer ministro de su país? (4 points)
- ¿Felicitó a Heidita por su cumpleaños y se olvidó del de su pareja? (8 points)
- ¿Le ha puesto de nombre a su nueva mascota el nombre de su moderador preferido o el de otro forero? (4 points)
- ¿Llama a veces a su pareja por el nombre de Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines u otro nombre por el estilo? (7 points) 
- (Si la llama LV4-26 mejor vaya a visitar a su psicoanalista…) 
- ¿Alguna vez ha dicho o pensado que WR ha cambiado su vida? (6 points)

Entre 5 y 20 puntos: felicidades, es Ud. un buen forero.
Entre 21 y 45 puntos: enhorabuena, es Ud. un forero excelente.
Más de 45 puntos: sigue siendo Ud. un forero excelente pero debe moderarse un pelín.
Menos de 5 puntos: por favor, sea sincero y no se engañe a sí mismo...

Notas: 
1.- Se admiten sugerencias. 
2.- WR no se hace responsable de las consecuencias de una puntación elevada


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Muy buena Víctor!

Una más:

¿Pone usted una velita encendida al costado de su monitor, como en vigilia, cuando le hacen mantenimiento al servidor? (6 puntos)

Saludos,


----------



## TimLA

Bravo! Bravo! Bravo! 
Yo tengo mas puntos que mi edad!!!
Soy un lio........ 

Bravo!


----------



## alexacohen

Psssst... Just 19... but less than my age...
Alexa


----------



## Grekh

I also got 19! I'm a good forero


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muy bueno lo de la velita, *Erasmo*. Sé de quién pone un cirio.
*Timla*, si tienes más puntos que tu edad será porque eres muy joven.
Felicidades, *Alexa*. Respecto a la edad, te salvarás por muy poquitos puntos...
*Grekh*, felicidades a tí también pero ten en cuenta que hay que hacer el test cada dos o tres semanas para confirmar los resultados.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Víctor ! 

Ben alors, on recommence à faire le mariole ? (-45 points !) 
Juste pour toi, je l'ai fait ton test.
Voici mes résultats.  

- ¿Se acuesta a veces pensando en el último post que ha enviado? (1 point) - non, seulement l'antépenultième... celui qu'on ne peut PLUS éditer !
- ¿Se levanta a veces por la mañana dándole vueltas al último post que envió la noche anterior? (4 points) - non, jamais le matin à jeun !
- ¿Cree que el ordenador le susurra “tsss, tsss” cuando pasa a su lado? (6 points) - Víctor, voyons, un ordinateur ne susurre pas : il crie ! Tes questions m'inquiètent sur ta santé mentale !
- ¿Desconoce el nombre de la serie de moda en TV? (4 points) - ah non, j'ai pas la TV...
- ¿Sigue contestando a una pregunta aunque el consultante haya dicho ¡basta, gracias, no más!? *(+3 points) *-Ah ben pour qui il se prend celui-là ? Si je veux continuer, je continue ! Ne rien subir, quoi !
- ¿Su pareja le ha preguntado alguna vez si se está dejando crecer la barba o por qué ya no se depila? (5 points) -Dieu nous a donné des poils...
- ¿Le vienen a la mente algunos hilos de los foros WR cuando come (1 point) Ah non la bouffe c'est sacré, quand même pas !, trabaja *(+3 points)* ah ben, principalement ! o hace el amor (8 points) Faudrait vraiment s'ennuyer ! ?
- ¿Se le ha olvidado el nombre del primer ministro de su país? (4 points) - Non. Dominique est inoubliable...
- ¿Felicitó a Heidita por su cumpleaños y se olvidó del de su pareja? (8 points) Non non. Le postiversaire, ça oui par contre...
- ¿Le ha puesto de nombre a su nueva mascota el nombre de su moderador preferido o el de otro forero? (4 points) - Là ça virerait à l'obsession...
- ¿Llama a veces a su pareja por el nombre de Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines u otro nombre por el estilo? (7 points) - Oula, on pense pas si souvent à eux et puis je choisis des noms de préférence moins ridicules !
- (Si la llama LV4-26 mejor vaya a visitar a su psicoanalista…) Au contraire, là ça serait moins grave car c'est une planète au moins !
- ¿Alguna vez ha dicho o pensado que WR ha cambiado su vida? *(+6 points)* - Ah bien sûr. Mes pauses au bureau n'ont plus l'air de pauses : je suis toujours devant mon ordi !

 => Pas brillant, j'ai que 12 points. 
C'est quoi ça ? Forero "passable" ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Eh, *Karine*, c'est un excellent résultat que tes 12 points! Il ne faut pas se décourager! Ça fait un bon forero tout de même. Tu verras qu'avec un peu d'entraînement tu gagneras des points


----------



## alexacohen

No olvides añadir la línea, Victor...
Mucho sueño.
Alexa


----------



## jlc246

This is too good to miss! With _a lot_ of help from the WR dictionaries and their references to former threads, I have attempted to translate it into English. If anyone has corrections or improvements, please make them! (My particular doubts / questions are in purple -- thanks!) My apologies to Víctor for my mistakes. 



Víctor Pérez said:


> Últimamente, me ha parecido detectar ciertas dudas existenciales entre los foreros y, por si alguien quiere saber si es o no es un buen forero, les propongo el siguiente test.
> Recently, it has seemed to me that I detected certain existential doubts among the forer@s and, in case someone wants to know if he/she is or is not a good forer@, I propose the following test.
> 
> Y recuerden: solo suman puntos las respuestas afirmativas.
> And remember: only positive answers count.
> 
> - ¿Se acuesta a veces pensando en el último post que ha enviado? (1 point)
> - Do you sometimes go to bed thinking of the last post that you sent? (1 point)
> - ¿Se levanta a veces por la mañana dándole vueltas al último post que envió la noche anterior? (4 points)
> - Do you sometimes get up in the morning going over (or with your mind turning/spinning over) the last post that you sent the night before? (4 points)
> - ¿Cree que el ordenador le susurra “tsss, tsss” cuando pasa a su lado? (6 points)
> - Do you think that the computer whispers "psst, psst" to you when you pass by its side? (6 points)
> - ¿Desconoce el nombre de la serie de moda en TV? (4 points)
> - Do you not recognize the name of today's popular TV series? (4 points)
> - ¿Sigue contestando a una pregunta aunque el consultante haya dicho ¡basta, gracias, no más!? (3 points)
> - Do you continue answering a question although the questioner has said, "Enough, thank you, no more!" (3 points)
> - ¿Su pareja le ha preguntado alguna vez si se está dejando crecer la barba o por qué ya no se depila? (5 points)
> - Has your partner ever asked you if you are letting your beard grow or why you don't shave/wax anymore? (5 points)
> - ¿Le vienen a la mente algunos hilos de los foros WR cuando come (1 point), trabaja (3 points) o hace el amor (8 points)?
> - Do WR forum threads ever come to mind while you are eating (1 point), working (3 points), or making love (8 points)?
> - ¿Se le ha olvidado el nombre del primer ministro de su país? (4 points)
> - Have you forgotten the name of the prime minister (political leader / president) of your country? (4 points)
> - ¿Felicitó a Heidita por su cumpleaños y se olvidó del de su pareja? (8 points)
> - Did you wish Heidita a happy birthday and forget your partner's birthday? (8 points)
> - ¿Le ha puesto de nombre a su nueva mascota el nombre de su moderador preferido o el de otro forero? (4 points)
> - Have you named your new pet after your favorite moderator or other forer@? (4 points)
> - ¿Llama a veces a su pareja por el nombre de Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines u otro nombre por el estilo? (7 points)
> - Do you sometimes call your partner by Cuchuflete's, Chaska Ñawi's, or Rayines's name, or another name like that? (7 points)
> - (Si la llama LV4-26 mejor vaya a visitar a su psicoanalista…)
> (If you call (her/him) LV4-26, you'd better go visit your psychoanalyst...)
> - ¿Alguna vez ha dicho o pensado que WR ha cambiado su vida? (6 points)
> - Have you ever said or thought that WR has changed your life? (6 points)
> 
> Entre 5 y 20 puntos: felicidades, es Ud. un buen forero.
> Between 5 and 20 points: congratulations, you are a good forer@.
> Entre 21 y 45 puntos: enhorabuena, es Ud. un forero excelente.
> Between 21 and 45 points: congratulations -- this is your day, you are an excellent forer@.
> Más de 45 puntos: sigue siendo Ud. un forero excelente pero debe moderarse un pelín.
> More than 45 points: I need help translating this one (especially sique siendo) because I might be making a big mistake!It seems to me (but I'm no expert) to have puns that are hard to translate exactly into English. Maybe something like this? "You still are (and keep on and on being) an excellent forero@ but you should moderate yourself a pinch (a little bit)"
> Menos de 5 puntos: por favor, sea sincero y no se engañe a sí mismo...
> Fewer than 5 points: please, be sincere and don't kid yourself.... (fool yourself, deceive yourself)
> 
> Notas:
> Notes:
> 1.- Se admiten sugerencias.
> 1. - Suggestions are allowed.
> 2.- WR no se hace responsable de las consecuencias de una puntación elevada
> 2.- WR is not responsible for the consequences of a high score


 
My score was 20, but considering how many times I have edited this translation, I'm clearly kidding myself!


----------



## mrbilal87

This is a great survey so I translated into English for those who don't understand Spanish. Enjoy!




> It has come to my attention lately that there are certain caracteristics among the members of this forum and, in case any one wants to know whether they're a good forum member or not, I'm offering the following test.
> 
> And remember, only the positive answers count.
> 
> Do you sometimes go to bed at night thinking about the last post you sent? (1 point)
> Do you sometimes get up in the morning worrying about a post you sent last night? (4 points)
> Do you think the computer whispers "psst, psst" as you go by? (6 points)
> Do you know the name of today's popular TV series? (4 points)
> Do you continue answering a question although the original poster already said "enough, thanks, no more"? (3 points)
> Has your partner ever asked you if you're letting your beard grow out, or why you don't shave anymore? (5 points)
> Do any wordreference threads ever come to mind while you're eating (1 point), working (3 points) or making love (8 points)?
> Have you forgotten the name of your country's PM/political leader? (4 points)
> Did you wish Heidita a happy birthday but forget your partner's birthday? (8 points)
> Did you name your new pet after your favourite moderator or other wordreference member? (4 points)
> Do you sometimes call your partner Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines or some other name? (4 points)
> (If you call him/her LV4-26, you might consider visiting a psychoanalyst)
> Do you sometimes feel wordreference has changed your life? (6 points)
> 
> Between 5 and 20 points: congratulations, you're a good forum member.
> Between 21 and 45 points: congratulations, you're an great forum member.
> More than 45 points: You're still a great forum member, but you should probably control yourself just a little.
> Fewer than 5 points: please, be honest. Stop kidding yourself.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 1) Suggestions are welcome.
> 2) WR will not be held responsible in the event of a high test score.





 

By the way, my score was 20!


----------



## Etcetera

Gracias Victor, the test is marvellous! And thank to you guys for translating it!
Well, my score is 30, and I guess it's time to get to my course paper at last.


----------



## Joca

Hi Víctor

May I talk to you in English?

Really, I don't want to be a wet blanket, I don't want to spoil the party, but although I find your test quite amusing, I don't think it is accurate enough. There are some very important aspects of forum activity missing here, such as: starting new threads, not going off-topic all the time, not talking too much about oneself, exchanging PMs with other members, sticking to the rules, etc... 

I did the test and I am ashamed to say that I only made 13 marks! Well I never! I thought I was a good "forero" and I also thought (maybe I am a little bit self-assured) I was a good "forero" in the eyes of most other members I usually interact with. Not all, because I haven't interacted with everyone, and I am afraid I have broken up with a couple of "foreros" in the past (mea culpa). 

By the way, am I talking too much about myself? Ok, here's the end. The idea of a test is interesting, but you can't objectively measure how good a "forero" you are. It is also a very subjective measurement. In my very personal opinion, two basic things make you into a good "forero", and although I don't want to sound like a preacher, this is what we should strive for: good sense of humour (the ability to tell the difference between an attack and a simple disagreement and to act accordingly) and flexibility (to ability to change your opinion about something and to recognize that you were wrong).

Muchas gracias. Thank you.

JC


----------



## alexacohen

Joca said:


> Hi Víctor
> I don't want to sound like a preacher, this is what we should strive for: good sense of humour (the ability to tell the difference between an attack and a simple disagreement and to act accordingly) and flexibility (to ability to change your opinion about something and to recognize that you were wrong).
> 
> Muchas gracias. Thank you.
> 
> JC


Ah my dear Joca... but that would not make you a good forero... that would make you an excellent person... 
That's quite different, I'm afraid...
Alexa


----------



## Joca

alexacohen said:


> Ah my dear Joca... but that would not make you a good forero... that would make you an excellent person...
> That's quite different, I'm afraid...
> Alexa


 
Dear Alexa:

Maybe the best phrasing for your thought would be:

"That would make you not only a good forero, but also and above all an excellent person."

JC


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks a lot *jlc246* and *mrbilal87* for your wonderful translations. That was very kind from you both! It is interesting to see that the two of you have the same score.
Thanks for participating *Etcetera* and don’t worry for your score, you should see mine! 
*Joca*, thanks for your comments. Don't forget that it’s only a joke.


----------



## Etcetera

Joca said:


> Maybe the best phrasing for your thought would be:
> 
> "That would make you not only a good forero, but also and above all an excellent person."


It's also true the other way round: an excellent person would inevitably be a good forer@.


----------



## Joca

Víctor Pérez said:


> Thanks a lot *jlc246* and *mrbilal87* for your wonderful translations. That was very kind from you both! It is interesting to see that the two of you have the same score.
> Thanks for participating *Etcetera* and don’t worry for your score, you should see mine!
> *Joca*, thanks for your comments. Don't forget that it’s only a joke.


 
Don't worry, Víctor, I am aware that it is a joke. But we have a saying in this country (can't find the English equivalent - anyone?): "Brincando se diz a verdade". (By way of a joke, you tell the truth.)

JC


----------



## krolaina

Mente privilegiada la tuya, Víctor! ¿Y el autor no nos dice su puntuación? Vengaaaaaaaa, no te escondas!

¿Los que sacamos dos minutos cada cuarto de hora, encendiendo y apagando el ordenador cada dos por tres para conectarnos... nos llamarán obsesos en potencia en vez de buenos foreros?. Ay...me temo que estoy en este grupo.

Enhorabuena a todos, ¡no habrá puntuaciones bajas!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ooooh my goodness...  Just what I needed: another proof of the seriousness of my addiction.  Didn't you have enough with the 10 Dos and Don'ts?  

PS: Anna & Víctor, I hope you can make room for another foraholic; my score was 34!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Victor:
mucho ingenio, te felicito... 
aqui propongo dos más... 
- Piensa muy seguido en sus amigos... los foreros y hasta le comenta a la familia sobre ellos. (4 ptos)
- Le cuenta las anecdotas que le suceden en WR, a sus amigos y familiares.(2 Ptos)

Yo no se, si sera bueno a malo... pero saque 32  por lo menos  no estoy tan lejos de mi compañera Sweet... ) sin contar los puntos de las aportaciones posteriores a Victor.

Saludos


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Je je, bueno...  Con tus dos aportes, ahora mi marcador será 40! 

Tanto así, que ya a mi pobre esposo le faltará poco para revisarme la agenda telefónica del celu, a ver cuántas llamadas al día tengo de Mike el superpollo, Cuchu, el Cubanboy, Bienvenidos, etc etc etc...


----------



## danielfranco

Me saqué un setenta y dos.
No sé cómo sucedió...

Auxilio...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Daniel , esas cifras tuyas... 
mira tu número de post, en este momento 4.444, menos mal que no es 666... 

Felicitaciones vas ganando, bueno realmente no se si esto de como para felicitar a alguien


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Krolaina*: yo casi me salgo de la tabla . Ah, y las puntuaciones pueden subir en pocos días.
*Venezuelan*: el _foroísmo_ no existe, es una leyenda urbana...
*Rosa*: 32 es un muy buen resultado. Hay quién me ha confesado en privado haber sumado todos los puntos. Espero que exageraran... 
*Daniel*: ¡enhorabuena! perdón, quise decir que te sosiegues


----------



## alexacohen

danielfranco said:


> Me saqué un setenta y dos.
> No sé cómo sucedió...
> 
> Auxilio...


Omigod Daniel... but what have you called your beloved when you were making love?????
Alexa


----------



## danielfranco

[shamefully]
But, of course, "Kellogg of mine!!!!"
I think that's why I gave myself about fifty bonus points.

No, but really, it's too difficult not to get involved and to be part of a forum in which even when you are trying to be funny and make a joke, people will dissect your post word for word and find everything that is in fact faulty not only with your post but also with your wit... And sometimes even with your other character traits. I think this is a wonderful site because you have to actually exercise the good-ol' noggin and actually think! I don't think there are many other activities and hobbies out there that allow people to expand their mind so much as we do in these here forumses, and that's why we ALL probably scored over thirty. (Those who didn't are in denial!)
Okay, here comes the wife with the valium. I'll be okay. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## alexacohen

Yes, I know. We all kow!
But I do so hope I don't call my beloved (........) when making love. Anyway, it would be much worse if I said "But what was the translation of "I'm coming" to French?"
Now, that would surely score 200, n'est ce pas, Víctor?
Alexa


----------



## Víctor Pérez

alexacohen said:


> Yes, I know. We all kow!
> But I do so hope I don't call my beloved (........) when making love. Anyway, it would be much worse if I said "But what was the translation of "I'm coming" to French?"
> *Now, that would surely score 200, n'est ce pas, Víctor?*
> Alexa


 
Sorry to disappoint you, *Alexa*, thats only 3 points


----------



## RIU

- ¿Se acuesta a veces pensando en el último post que ha enviado? *(**1 point)* si
- ¿Se levanta a veces por la mañana dándole vueltas al último post que envió la noche anterior? *(**4 points)* si
- ¿Cree que el ordenador le susurra “tsss, tsss” cuando pasa a su lado? *(**6 points)* no se si estoy sordo o gordo...si
- ¿Desconoce el nombre de la serie de moda en TV? *(**4 points)* si pero esto no es difícil...
- ¿Sigue contestando a una pregunta aunque el consultante haya dicho ¡basta, gracias, no más!? (3 points) no
- ¿Su pareja le ha preguntado alguna vez si se está dejando crecer la barba o por qué ya no se depila? (5 points) no
- ¿Le vienen a la mente algunos hilos de los foros WR cuando come *(1 point) si*, trabaja* (3 points) si* o hace el amor (8 points) respiro por que es automático, pero poco más pueden hacer mis neuronas en ese momento?
- ¿Se le ha olvidado el nombre del primer ministro de su país? (4 points) no es inolvidable el chico...
- ¿Felicitó a Heidita por su cumpleaños y se olvidó del de su pareja? (8 points) no, todavía puedo entrar en casa.
- ¿Le ha puesto de nombre a su nueva mascota el nombre de su moderador preferido o el de otro forero? (4 points) no
- ¿Llama a veces a su pareja por el nombre de Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines u otro nombre por el estilo? (7 points) no, todavía sigo vivo.
- (Si la llama LV4-26 mejor vaya a visitar a su psicoanalista…) 
- ¿Alguna vez ha dicho o pensado que WR ha cambiado su vida? (6 points) no

19! Quien lo iba a decir! ¿No hay truco?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque parezca mentira, *RIU*, no hay truco. Este test es el fruto de un minucioso estudio elaborado a partir del *Cultural Behaviourism Indicators* que, como todo el mundo sabe, es un referente autorizado en el análisis del comportamiento humano


----------



## Sancho Panza

Casi mi edad!!! he sacado 21 puntitos nada menos!! y eso que no tengo pareja, con lo que 15 puntos que no puedo conseguir, ni mascota, otros 4. Dios mio, me estoy empezando a dar miedo!!!

 saludos desde el norte!


----------



## Sancho Panza

Propongo otras...
Cuando se supone estás escribiendo/trabajando, ¿utilizas los foros como pasatiempo? - 3 puntos
Cuando entras en los foros a preguntar, después de hacerlo ¿consultas al menos 5 temas más? (3 puntos) ¿diez? (5 puntos) ¿quince o más? (10 puntos)
¿Les has hablado al menos a cinco de tus amigos de las excelencias de estos foros? - 2 puntos (es que esta es demasiado fácil )

Hale, ya me diréis que os parecen estas sugerencias... a mi me hacen sumar 8 puntos, total de 29, pero no he contado los de las otras preguntas propuestas por los otros foreros...


----------



## Lusitania

- ¿Se acuesta a veces pensando en el último post que ha enviado? (1 point)

SI


- ¿Se levanta a veces por la mañana dándole vueltas al último post que envió la noche anterior? (4 points)

NO

- ¿Cree que el ordenador le susurra “tsss, tsss” cuando pasa a su lado? (6 points)

SI

- ¿Desconoce el nombre de la serie de moda en TV? (4 points)

SI

- ¿Sigue contestando a una pregunta aunque el consultante haya dicho ¡basta, gracias, no más!? (3 points)

SI


Scored *14.* I'm happy not to be an addict 

- ¿Su pareja le ha preguntado alguna vez si se está dejando crecer la barba o por qué ya no se depila? (5 points)

NO 

- ¿Le vienen a la mente algunos hilos de los foros WR cuando come (1 point), trabaja (3 points) o hace el amor (8 points)?

NOOO 
- ¿Se le ha olvidado el nombre del primer ministro de su país? (4 points)

NO

- ¿Felicitó a Heidita por su cumpleaños y se olvidó del de su pareja? (8 points)

NO

- ¿Le ha puesto de nombre a su nueva mascota el nombre de su moderador preferido o el de otro forero? (4 points)

NO

- ¿Llama a veces a su pareja por el nombre de Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines u otro nombre por el estilo? (7 points) 
- (Si la llama LV4-26 mejor vaya a visitar a su psicoanalista…) 

NO 
- ¿Alguna vez ha dicho o pensado que WR ha cambiado su vida? (6 points)

NO


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> PS: Anna & Víctor, I hope you can make room for another foraholic; my score was 34!


 
It's the first time I read *foraholic*, I don't know if it has been used before. Quite a word for a lot of us...

Regards,


----------



## heidita

¡Pero si estoy aquí y no me he dado cuenta! Se me menciona con nombre y to. Vaya responsabilidad.  

Es cierto, nadie ha mencionado a mi joya en mi cumple, vaya, todo el mundo con 8 puntos, ¿o cuántos eran?

¡Victor, eres genial! 

(Mis gatos se llaman Julián y Rufino, a no ser que algún mod se llame así, me salvo de esta. )

De todos modos, no sé porqué contar los puntos ya, daniel no será superable, pase lo que pase.


----------



## Maruja14

Oye Víctor, la pregunta 9ª debería tener una alternativa para Heidi, porque son 8 puntos que ella no puede obtener.

No me atrevo a hacer el test. Tal vez si lo hiciera, me autobanearía por el susto.


----------



## zazap

Maruja14 said:


> No me atrevo a hacer el test. Tal vez si lo hiciera, me autobanearía por el susto.


My sentiments exactly...


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos!

Me encanta tu idea Víctor, excelente test.


Aquí les dejo mis respuestas, no me molestaría sacar más puntos en un futuro, la verdad es que este foro me encanta .


- ¿Se acuesta a veces pensando en el último post que ha enviado? (1 point) 
Mmmm no, me pasa que camino de mi trabajo a mi casa pienso en mi último post y cuál habrá sido la última respuesta relacionada al hilo al cual pertenece dicho post.

- ¿Se levanta a veces por la mañana dándole vueltas al último post que envió la noche anterior? (4 points)
No, lo primero que pienso en las mañanas es que quiero seguir durmiendo...  

- ¿Cree que el ordenador le susurra “tsss, tsss” cuando pasa a su lado? (6 points)
Siii, a veces me pasa.

- ¿Desconoce el nombre de la serie de moda en TV? (4 points)
Sip. Si hablamos de las telenovelas casi no las veo. 

- ¿Sigue contestando a una pregunta aunque el consultante haya dicho ¡basta, gracias, no más!? (3 points)
Jejejejeje, ¡sí! Supongo que porque siempre nacen nuevos comentarios, hasta luego que el consultante ya se ha despedido y todo.  

- ¿Su pareja le ha preguntado alguna vez si se está dejando crecer la barba o por qué ya no se depila? (5 points)
Nou, me pregunta que por qué no me peino, no vale mentira. 

- ¿Le vienen a la mente algunos hilos de los foros WR cuando come (1 point), trabaja (3 points) o hace el amor (8 points)?
Sí, jejejejejeje, sobre todo cuando trabajo pero no cuando hago el amor.  (Aquí sumo 4 puntos)

- ¿Se le ha olvidado el nombre del primer ministro de su país? (4 points)
No...

- ¿Felicitó a Heidita por su cumpleaños y se olvidó del de su pareja? (8 points)
No, ¿cuándo cumple años Heidita?

- ¿Le ha puesto de nombre a su nueva mascota el nombre de su moderador preferido o el de otro forero? (4 points)
Jejejejejeje, no.

- ¿Llama a veces a su pareja por el nombre de Cuchuflete, Chaska Ñawi, Rayines u otro nombre por el estilo? (7 points) 
- (Si la llama LV4-26 mejor vaya a visitar a su psicoanalista…) 
Nou .

- ¿Alguna vez ha dicho o pensado que WR ha cambiado su vida? (6 points)
Mmmmm, en parte, me relaja y entretiene bastante...  

23 puntos, me encanta este número... No sume las otras preguntas propuestas, pero también me parecen muy buenas.


Chau, besos para todos desde Venezuela...


----------

